# "Keep WiFi on during Sleep"



## omniphil (Dec 19, 2011)

What do you think will give you the best battery life while sleeping?

I usually have it set to "Never" as I don't care about extra data usage, I want maximum battery life.

But I wonder which radio uses less power while sleeping, Wifi or 4G? (I'm almost always in a 4G area)


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Wifi will use less battery when connected. It can drain the battery when left on and not connected. I always leave mine on when I am connected to wifi and have mine set to Always. The wifi radio uses much less power than the 4g radio. Reports on the 3g radio are that it is fairly close to that of wifi. I also use WiFi Auto On - Android Market. That app is simple and uses no significant battery at all. You can set it to turn off wifi automatically when you leave the area of your access point and it will enable automatically when you are near it again.


----------



## NateMob (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the Wifi Auto On link. Ive been looking for something like that. What is your Location Check Interval set to?

To the OP, the wifi radio does indeed pull much less power than the LTE radio.


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

What the other two said. I have mine set to always on.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I keep wifi and 4G off unless I am doing something active on my phone. I'm getting great battery life. Seems to be similar to my Fascinate... all day phone.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> I keep wifi and 4G off unless I am doing something active on my phone. I'm getting great battery life. Seems to be similar to my Fascinate... all day phone.


This supports what I have been seeing that 3g users are seeing pretty comparable battery life to what I can get on wifi. I am in a 4G area, so I don't frequently turn it off, as I seem to do well on the stock battery with a mix of 4G and wifi. 4G and the screen are the killers on this device. In standby with wifi on, I can actually achieve lower standby power consumption than my Incredible 2.


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

I keep wifi on all the time if I'm at home. I turn it off when I leave the house if I can remember.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

jpricesd said:


> I keep wifi on all the time if I'm at home. I turn it off when I leave the house if I can remember.


Check out the app from my second post so you don't have to remember.


----------



## omniphil (Dec 19, 2011)

I use Settings Profile to automatically turn on and off WiFi based on time and location, its probably one of the best apps I have on my phone and well worth the money.

Thanks for the replies, I will set WiFi to Always and see how that goes...


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

omniphil said:


> I use Settings Profile to automatically turn on and off WiFi based on time and location, its probably one of the best apps I have on my phone and well worth the money.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I will set WiFi to Always and see how that goes...


Thanks for reminding me about that app. I purchased it on my OG Droid, but I had some issues with it on my Droid X after that and stopped using it and forgot about it. I will have to try it again on the Nexus.


----------

